# Anyone Need a Designated Grower In Ontario Canada



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 21, 2011)

If anyone needs a designated grower in Eastern Ontario drop me a PM. I grow for myself and one other person right now. I have 8 different breeds to choose from that I am growing right now or will grow you what you want.

You will need to show me your papers.


----------



## RyanM28 (Apr 7, 2011)

hey would you consider doing a grow for me? my illness has really caught up with me. and going to be undergoing radiation therapy very soon. and there just is no way i can juggle all of that around let me know what you can do for me?? thanks for taking the time to read my post..


----------



## RyanM28 (Apr 7, 2011)

i notice now that your in canada that doesnt help me since im in florida. maybe if you know anyone here you can hook me up with that maybe able to help me out?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry don't have any connections in Florida, look around for an MM advocate you should be able to find one. Best of luck


----------



## srm1102 (May 13, 2011)

i am woodsman, i,m ten a day licenced till next march, 10.5 per mo, thank,s woodsman, i,m in east ont


----------



## srm1102 (May 13, 2011)

it was meant to read HI, i am woodsman, man,i,m sorry for confusion, and i have no clue how to pm you on this site, i,ve been a member long enough but i just read post,s etc, great site, and again i apologize, i just noticed error.


----------



## Deltsy85 (May 14, 2011)

is getting a license to possess marijuana for medical use the same to cultivate it? What i mean is once i have my prescription from my doctor am i legally allowed to grow my own. Im also in ontario so i figure you'd have the info. Thanks


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 14, 2011)

Deltsy85 said:


> is getting a license to possess marijuana for medical use the same to cultivate it? What i mean is once i have my prescription from my doctor am i legally allowed to grow my own. Im also in ontario so i figure you'd have the info. Thanks


No you can't you need to go to the health Canada site and download all the forms your Dr. just says yes you are ill and need pot. If your not to bad off 5g's is max he can give you if you have a specialist you can get 2x that or more. Once you have your DR signiture fill in the rest of the forms, to buy seeds, and grow and make sure you have a safe for your pot and locked door on the grow room.

YOU MUST OWN YOUR OWN PLACE OR GET PERMISSION FROM THE LANDLORD!!!! TO GROW.


----------



## 420FullyBaked (Jul 20, 2011)

We were talking then you just dissapeared.... I would like to send in my renewal paperwork next week and thought we had someting on the go??


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 20, 2011)

Had someone fill the spot. Good luck


----------



## 420FullyBaked (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow ... nice guy. Really left me hanging now. 

You should have said something before now. How old are you?


----------



## uncle kush (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi I live I the Niagara region and I am looking for a DG can you help?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 25, 2011)

contact the do no harm clinic in Toronto


----------



## mlav674 (May 21, 2012)

Please contact me asap
289 698 4610 marc l
i would like to discuss this right away!

___________________________________________




woodsmaneh! said:


> if anyone needs a designated grower in eastern ontario drop me a pm. I grow for myself and one other person right now. I have 8 different breeds to choose from that i am growing right now or will grow you what you want.
> 
> You will need to show me your papers.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 21, 2012)

Sorry this is an old posting and I have no room, long gone.


----------



## doreen (Oct 2, 2012)

hey, I have my papers, and need a grower. Can we talk? [email protected]


----------



## bigmanc (Oct 28, 2012)

I live in ontario and am available to be a designated grower.


----------



## Cujo77 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi there,
I have had my license for going on two years now however I have not been able to find someone that could or would grow for me without giving me a big headache about it...what are your rates? I am looking into getting my growers license too but i really suck at growing any kind of plant let alone some acceptable pot.


----------

